# So many rats with no homes :(



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

So many rats recently have been ufa. It has been so upsetting to see some of them staying in shelters due to the fact that people think of they are gross and vermin. 

I just wish people did research on animals and did proper research before believeing someone with a negative reaction(that is purely opinion based). I dont understand why people dont give these little guys a chance!

I just keep donating food and hope they all find homes soon.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It is sad to see so many in shelters  

The real issue is people who continue to buy rats from pet stores. I really wish they would stop sigh

But I don't see any issues with people not liking pet rats. Everyone is different.

I know people with pet bugs and spiders and no...no way could I ever in a million years keep either as a pet lol I'm like eww gross. I don't get the attraction at all lol No way am I giving them a chance.
But that is just me, and thats ok. Yay for them that they like them 

So its the same way with rats, some people just don't like them. Thats ok.


----------



## NFCRattie (Jan 25, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> It is sad to see so many in shelters
> 
> The real issue is people who continue to buy rats from pet stores. I really wish they would stop sigh
> 
> ...


I totally agree, I guess what I meant was when people judge others for liking an animal. They dont have to like them at all but, should at least respect someone who does. I really wish petstores housed animals from shelters!

There has been so many hoarding situations recently too.


----------



## DancesWithDolls (Nov 26, 2016)

Lol I'm one of those bug people. I've got lots of them. Its funny cause even the people i know who don't like rats are far more likely to warm up to them before they do to my bugs. One of my closests friend swore she'd never visit again when I told her I got a rat (I knew she was lying lol). Not only does she still visit, but she now feeds Maurice snacks through the cage. She hasn't gotten to the point of being comfortable touching him yet.....but I think she's on her way 😊, a rat face is pretty hard to resist. She says he smells like circus peanut candies. I know of one small animal rescue locally, and I often wonder how they stay afloat. Their adoption process is completely unreasonable as are their adoption fees. I see them at local pet events and have never seen anyone adopt anything from them. I love my ratties, but there's no way I'd pay $100 adoption fee for an unneutered rat, or have someone come poking around my house for spot checks or whatever. They rescue stuff from who knows where, and for that kind of money I can go directly to a breeder and have far better chances of getting a well bred pet who'll live longer. I see rabbits in our shelter often, but I don't see rats, I'll have to keep an eye out


----------



## Mewlittle (Jan 16, 2017)

Were I live the only places to get rats is one pet store yes they breed or other people giving them away because their rats had babies and can't keep them ,or they doing it for money :/

I see were you getting at so many pets are at shelters waiting for homes same with the pet store pets but the shelters make it so hard to get a pet from them they turn down so many applications it's not even funny I found a cat on petfinder his name was Spanky and a diabetic cat been in shelters most his life I think is like 3-4 years old now he has to have insulin twice a day I contacted the shelter to adopt him their requirements to get him was 100 dollar adoption fee ,vet reference I don't have one because i'm new in the city I live in ,if you rent you have to have landlord approval which I understand ,you have to give up dates on the cats (pets) health from the vet and a bunch of other stuff that allot of people can't prove or can't do also your income has to be at a certain level and home checks if they find a spec of dirt on the floor you don't get the cat :/ I think if the shelters lowered the adoption fee just a little and wasn't so anal about income etc more pets would find homes , one shelter in a city where I used to live at if you had blue hair for example you can't adopt if you had a traffic ticket you can't adopt and allot of other crazy things I know because I tried to adopt a cat from them once and I read their adoption rules and one of them said "must have a drivers licence " I didn't have one and still don't if it wasn't for that one thing they would of found a cat a home.

yes I started to rant.


----------

